# black scabs/bumps on tail



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

More than likely it's fleas and/or a hot spot. Alternatively it could be crackly skin from the cold that ripped and is now itchy and sore. Wouldn't worry too much--if you can have a cone on him for a few days to keep him from biting at it while it heals it should go away on its own, so long as there aren't fleas (in which case, you would need to get a treatment). Of course, if the issue suddenly escalates, I would take him to the vet.


----------



## riseandshine (Dec 24, 2020)

FloofyPoodle said:


> More than likely it's fleas and/or a hot spot. Alternatively it could be crackly skin from the cold that ripped and is now itchy and sore. Wouldn't worry too much--if you can have a cone on him for a few days to keep him from biting at it while it heals it should go away on its own, so long as there aren't fleas (in which case, you would need to get a treatment). Of course, if the issue suddenly escalates, I would take him to the vet.


Thank you so much for responding. I will keep an eye on it and I hope it’s nothing to worry about.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This is familiar, but my memory is failing me right now. I don't have panic associated with the familiarity, fwtw. I know you said he's licking the area but if you can keep him from licking, you might try a small dab of OTC hydrocortisone cream, or even some aloe vera gel. 

You can also give Benadryl if it's itching (generic ok), 1mg per pound, but I'd also suggest calling your vet tomorrow to see if they agree with using any of these OTC solutions. You might also be able to email the photo to them and see what they think.


----------



## riseandshine (Dec 24, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> This is familiar, but my memory is failing me right now. I don't have panic associated with the familiarity, fwtw. I know you said he's licking the area but if you can keep him from licking, you might try a small dab of OTC hydrocortisone cream, or even some aloe vera gel.
> 
> You can also give Benadryl if it's itching (generic ok), 1mg per pound, but I'd also suggest calling your vet tomorrow to see if they agree with using any of these OTC solutions. You might also be able to email the photo to them and see what they think.


Thank you, I really appreciate your response! Puts my mind at ease a bit.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> This is familiar, but my memory is failing me right now. I don't have panic associated with the familiarity, fwtw. I know you said he's licking the area but if you can keep him from licking, you might try a small dab of OTC hydrocortisone cream, or even some aloe vera gel.
> 
> You can also give Benadryl if it's itching (generic ok), 1mg per pound, but I'd also suggest calling your vet tomorrow to see if they agree with using any of these OTC solutions. You might also be able to email the photo to them and see what they think.


I agree regarding emailing a photo.

And this post is triggering a memory for me, too.... Maybe this thread? Tail Trouble


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

It's hard to say from the photos, but could they possibly be warts? My senior girl had a bunch, and they would crust over and occasionally ooze. I know they can occur in puppies, too.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Maybe this thread?


It could be but it feels more like seeing it on my girls after looking at this photo. They both had the papilloma's as they got older and I just feel like some looked like that, dark, flatter, and a bit oozy underneath if I accidentally scratched some of the scabby portion off. 

This is a choice yicky selection on Holly's back. The ones on the bottom half look something like riseandshine's photo.
The ones in the upper half look more warty. No idea if it's just angles or different virus or ??


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

It could be a problem with his food. In any event, I would get Thompson's buffered crystal Vitamin C. I get mine at the health store, but you can order online. 1/8 teaspoon daily. They seem to like the taste. I know dogs are supposed to make their own vitamin C, but everyone is different and he may not be making enough on his own.


----------

